# How would you feel?



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

I recently separated from my wife.

She is trying to dictate my access to my children. I have told her today that I will bring them back "When I feel like it is time".
After being given a time limit which made me feel very angry.
She accused me of being "Scary" which I am not. I have never laid a hand on her and never will.

My Daughter and her brothers had a great time together at the pool today and I have missed her so much since our sep.

My Ex Wife? Is being unreasonable. Her Mother has always hated me (6 years of pain, despite much work for free on her farm. They even took back the sheep I helped slaughter for my family). And my Ex Sister in law is coaching her against me too.

I have always provided financially. And will continue to do so. I am an honorable man.

The crazy thing is: I still love my wife. Is there something wrong with me?

I noticed her searches for property several months ago for rentals. I bought her a couch last week. Couch arrives - she leaves. 

Is there a point to going to therapy or am I wasting my time?

Feeling so distressed.

Steve


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Seems like you are wasting your time.

You've heard the old saying, hell hath no fury like a woman's scorn? We'll, it doesn't matter that you are an honorable man, bought her a new couch, helped for free on the farm, never physically hit her, etc. You guys are separated and getting divorced? and she and all her lady friends and family will hate you.....just the way it is. She doesn't dictate to you anything anymore.

Don't be a mr.nice guy, door mat, do whatever she wants and when she wants it. Don't buy her anything else. She can get a job like everyone else.

You are great with the kids and an honorable man, don't forget that.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank-you. I needed to hear that CB.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

no prob.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

I feel so much pain. I hope it fades soon.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Time to find some new friends, get out there, socialize and get a new female friend. Just a friend for now.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You need a lawyer NOW. Custody and access need to be worked out ASAP and scheduled so that you both know who has the children when - there should be a detailed schedule. Especially if she's insinuating that you're 'scary'. She probably has a lawyer working on sole custody right now!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh and start keeping records. Details of your conversations with her, when you have the kids, if she ever refuses to let you see them, EVERYthing. If you get to court and she accuses you of a bunch of crap, you will need that info. Preferably witnessed.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Oh and start keeping records. Details of your conversations with her, when you have the kids, if she ever refuses to let you see them, EVERYthing. If you get to court and she accuses you of a bunch of crap, you will need that info. Preferably witnessed.



I agree. You should try to have all conversations through email or text so you have everything she says in writing.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice. I will start documenting as suggested.
I failed to mention that I have 2 boys from a previous relationship(Getting the snip soon guys) so she will find it hard to prove I am an unworthy parent as they are staying with me for a whole week at the moment. They are 9 and 12. They are great kids and source of strength for me right now.

Happy new year to all.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

What will happen is this. She's going to continue to use the kids as a weapon just because she knows it will get you annoyed and pissed. Turning the screws if you will.

If your not careful, she might push the right button and get your mouth going in a verbal confrontation and use it against you when the courts get involved.

How do I know this? Simple. I lived it and the guy who gave me the advice to do what I'm telling you to do was a cop who came to the STBXW'S house when she wouldn't let me see my daughter. She called the cops and said I was making trouble when all I was doing was coming to get my daughter for my weekend with her.
Cop take me over to behind my truck where we were out of ear shot from my wife and told me that he's seen this trick more times than he can remember and all it does is get the father in hot water. He told me in so many words to bite the bullet, get a lawyer and go to court for your visitation. 

The last thing he told me hit home. he said that if he had to come back, he would have to cuff me, put me in the back of his car and he said that my daughter would not want to see that.

I got a lawyer, went to court and got my visitation. Funny thing was that the day of the hearing, neither my wife or her lawyer showed up. Judge was pissed, gave me a court order for my visitation starting that weekend.

I took the court order with me straight to her house. When she opened the door, I said I have a court order for visitation starting Friday and for her to have my daughter ready or I'll be the one calling the police.

The only problem was I had to wait 4 months for the hearing and didn't get to see my daughter. I hated it but didn't want to go to jail. It was worth the wait.

Moral of the story? Don't be stupid and give her or her family any more ammo to use against you. Not worth it.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, get an order, even a temp one. File contempt if she denies you your parenting time.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

She has no right to tell you when to return your daughter. You should both have equal visitation with her. 

I agree with the other posters to document ever convo, and get a lawyer immediately. You need to get this custody stuff sorted now.

Also, keep your head...stay calm and don't engage in any verbal altercations with her - it will cost you in court. Keep at the forefront of your mind that this is about securing regular, equal time with your daughter.

You are just as important as her mother in her life. She needs both of you in equal measure.

Good luck!


----------



## jkdood (Dec 29, 2013)

I think if you have a specified time when the child is supposed to be returned you must abide by that.
Sounds like a power struggle.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well my promised visit to the pool was cancelled as she was busy. I sure she was. But no reason why I can't look after my child whilst she is. Her Bothers were also disappointed. Life goes on I guess.
I insist on all communication being text and email.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Have you looked into doing the 180? You should NOT be buying a couch for a STBXW who interferes with your visitation!

Start putting Bushman first (through reading, reflection) so he can be a happy, HEALTHY man and father!


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got to see my daughter at the pool with my boys. I asked the ex for some alone time with my kids but she refused and stuck around.
My daughter kept going over to her so I never got much time with her.
I asked the eex why she had to be there and she said she thought I would abscond with my daughter! What with my 2 Sons in tow who are staying for the holidays? Makes me wan't to weep. Who has been in my wifes head? I held up my wedding ring showing her I was still loyal (She has taken her rings off) and told her I would never hurt her like that, Stupid thing is I still love the ex. I just can't turn that tap off overnight.
Feel like weeping sometimes but have to be strong for my boys.


----------



## Sammy73 (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have any concern with being misinterpreted, you must document. When It comes to court, if you have a detailed diary of every piece of correspondence, visit, skinned knees etc, the court tends to believe your version of the information, without the 'he said / she said' tit for tat content. Unfortunately the court also requires allegations that may be contrary to the 'best interests of the child' to be proven otherwise. Given this, get in there and get your Final Orders before the allegations are made by the Mother...


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sammy73 said:


> If you have any concern with being misinterpreted, you must document. When It comes to court, if you have a detailed diary of every piece of correspondence, visit, skinned knees etc, the court tends to believe your version of the information, without the 'he said / she said' tit for tat content. Unfortunately the court also requires allegations that may be contrary to the 'best interests of the child' to be proven otherwise. Given this, get in there and get your Final Orders before the allegations are made by the Mother...


I hear you but I hope to salvage my marriage. I don't want to be seen as the AssHat. I figure this forum is a good place to document is that right? I also mostly keep comms to email and text.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am not ugly. I have had depression for the last year due to workplace bullying. I guess she couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Have you looked into doing the 180? You should NOT be buying a couch for a STBXW who interferes with your visitation!
> 
> Start putting Bushman first (through reading, reflection) so he can be a happy, HEALTHY man and father!


I did not realise I was buying a "moving out couch".
I will heed your advice - thanks.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

I recomment "Join Up" by Monty Roberts. I am horse mad but he has alot to say about human relationships. Good book.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Get a lawyer now, she has no right to dictate who keeps the kids and when, nor does she has the right to make decision for the children without your consent, she has no right to tell u / demand you to do or pay for anything! Just because she is a woman and mother of your children and decided to leave you doesn't give her the right to treat you like a doormat. It's the law! Put it in her face. If she continue not letting you see your kid, you can call the cop on her!

Like someone mentioned here, you deserve better.... although both sides have their own story, I am sure her resentment doesn't build up for no reason. But it is what it is now. Let many said here, let her get a job like everybody else and let them take care of their own farm. And yes all communication in writing! 

I know it must be painful and emotionally draining for you, heartbroken and probably have no energy to do anything. It will take time to heal. But seriously, she has already made up her mind and left you, her heart is not there to work things out with you, she is actually working against you, don't waste your time and let her control your emotion now. However hard it is... you gotta try to move on. Go out more, exercise, pick up a sport you enjoy doing, and work on yourself and take care of yourself. 

I wish this year is going to be better for you! happy new year.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh... and your couch  I am so sorry you are going through this.... if it hurts you to even see that couch, maybe you can return it for a refund?


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

temperance said:


> Get a lawyer now, she has no right to dictate who keeps the kids and when, nor does she has the right to make decision for the children without your consent, she has no right to tell u / demand you to do or pay for anything! Just because she is a woman and mother of your children and decided to leave you doesn't give her the right to treat you like a doormat. It's the law! Put it in her face. If she continue not letting you see your kid, you can call the cop on her!
> 
> Like someone mentioned here, you deserve better.... although both sides have their own story, I am sure her resentment doesn't build up for no reason. But it is what it is now. Let many said here, let her get a job like everybody else and let them take care of their own farm. And yes all communication in writing!
> 
> ...


I used to surf. Surfed in Fiji and Australia all over the place. I have started swimming laps so I can look forward to a surf trip with the required fitness. So yes I have been taking your suggested steps. I live 1.5 hours from the coast to be close to my girl. But that is no big deal if I leave early and have the petrol money for the day(can be a problem). We moved out here to be close to her parents(I went along with it) now I am kinda stuck.

Thanks for your support and suggestions.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

temperance said:


> Oh... and your couch  I am so sorry you are going through this.... if it hurts you to even see that couch, maybe you can return it for a refund?


She took the couch 5 days after i bought it.......


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Bushman1972 said:


> I am not ugly. I have had depression for the last year due to workplace bullying. I guess she couldn't handle it anymore.


Bushman, if you are strong enough to financially support your family when you are depress! You are some strong man to survive all these!! I know what you mean, I was a whistleblower, all on newspaper and all...it was bigger than everyone can imagine... and it closes all my doors in terms of government works and contracts, it crippled me emotionally and financially to these days... talk about bullying! So you've been there, and you know somehow after you dig yourself out of the depression you feel better and stronger to face life challenges. Do you believe you are strong enough to pull yourself out? You better because you have gone through a lot, and you KNOW you have the strength to do that and come out stronger!

I know you want to salvage your marriage.... and you probably need emotional support more than legal at this moment... but we all know that sometimes things have to come to an end. Work the 180, time to take care of yourself first.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

temperance said:


> Bushman, if you are strong enough to financially support your family when you are depress! You are some strong man to survive all these!! I know what you mean, I was a whistleblower, all on newspaper and all...it was bigger than everyone can imagine... and it closes all my doors in terms of government works and contracts, it crippled me emotionally and financially to these days... talk about bullying! So you've been there, and you know somehow after you dig yourself out of the depression you feel better and stronger to face life challenges. Do you believe you are strong enough to pull yourself out? You better because you have gone through a lot, and you KNOW you have the strength to do that and come out stronger!
> 
> I know you want to salvage your marriage.... and you probably need emotional support more than legal at this moment... but we all know that sometimes things have to come to an end. Work the 180, time to take care of yourself first.


Thanks for your support mate. Please explain the 180 thing to me,


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Get a legal separation agreement with a parenting schedule.... Otherwise, she might be setting you up because she is documenting how parenting is currently 'working' and the courts tend to not change the current separation arrangement.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Bushman1972 said:


> I recently separated from my wife.
> 
> She is trying to dictate my access to my children. I have told her today that I will bring them back "When I feel like it is time".
> After being given a time limit which made me feel very angry.
> ...


Neither one of you can randomly keep the kids until you "feel like it is time". It just does not, and cannot, work that way.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

the 180, I learned this from here actually. You can google marriage 180 and you will find tons of information. It is pretty much telling you to be strong and take care of yourself, because strong and independent is attractive. 

I am just copying this here, the list of the 180 plan:

Don't pursue reason, chase, beg, plead or implore.

No frequent phone calls.

Don't point out "good points" in marriage.

Don't follow her/him around the house.

Don't encourage or initiate discussion about the future.

Don't ask for help from the family members of your WS.

Don't ask for reassurances.

Don't buy or give gifts.

Don't schedule dates together.

Don't keep saying, "I Love You!" Because if you have a brain in
your head, he/she is at this particular moment, not very loveable.

Do more then act as if you are moving on with your life; begin moving on with your life!

Be cheerful, strong, outgoing and independent.

Don't sit around waiting on your spouse - get busy, do things, go out with friends, enjoy old hobbies, find new ones! But stay busy!

When home with your spouse, (if you usually start the conversation) be scarce or short on words. Don't push any issue?
No matter how much you want to!

If you're in the habit of asking your spouse his/her whereabouts, ASK NOTHING. Seem totally uninterested.
Your partner needs to believe that you have awakened to the fact that "they (the WS)" are serious concerning their assertions as to the future (or lack thee of) of your marriage. Thus, you are you are moving on with your life? with out them!

Don't be nasty, angry or even cold - Just pull yourself back.

Don't always be so available? for anything! Your spouse will notice. More important, he/she will notice that you're missing.
No matter what you are feeling TODAY, only show your spouse happiness and contentment? Make yourself be someone they would want to be around. Not a moody, needy, pathetic individual but a self assured individual secure in the knowledge that they have value.

All questions about the marriage should be put on hold, until your spouse wants to talk about it (which may not be for quite a while). Initiate no such conversation!

Do not allow yourself to lose your temper. No yelling, screaming or name calling EVER. No show of temper! Be cool, act cool; be in control of the only thing you can control? YOURSELF!

Don't be overly enthusiastic.

Do not argue when they tell you how they feel (it only makes their feelings stronger). In fact, refuse to argue at all!
Be patient and learn to not only listen carefully to what your spouse is really saying to you? HEAR what it is that they are saying! Listen and then listen some more!

Learn to back off, keep your mouth shut and walk away when you want to speak out, no matter what the provocation. No one ever got themselves into trouble by just not saying anything.

Take care of you. Exercise, sleep, laugh & focus on all the other parts of your life that are not in turmoil.

Be strong, confident and learn to speak softly.
Know that if you can do this 180, your smallest CONSISTENT action will be noticed far more than any words you can say or write.

Do not be openly desperate or needy even when you are hurting
more than ever and are feeling totally desperate and needy.

Do not focus on yourself when communicating with your spouse. It's not always about you! More to the point, at present they just don't care!

Do not believe any of what you hear them say and less than 50% of what you see. Your spouse will speak in absolute negatives and do so in the most strident tones imaginable. Try to remember that they are also hurting and afraid. Try to remember that they know what they are doing is wrong and so they will say anything they can to justify their behavior.

Do not give up no matter how dark it is or how bad you feel. It "ain't over till it's over!"

Do not backslide from your hard earned changes. Remain consistent! It is the consistency of action and attitude that delivers the message.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Temperance.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Update: My ex has agreed to letting me have my girl every second weekend and odd visits to the pool or whatever.

She has also asked to be taken off our rental lease agreement. Fair enough.

I asked her if she is coming home. She said she was home - wherever our daughter is. 
I am then homeless in her context.

She said do not talk as though everything is final. I still think she is going to come to counselling, probably just to humiliate me further. I just wish she was truthful and open about her intentions so I don't waste money on counselling. But we can't talk unless it is on the counselor couch...


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

Counseling is probably a good idea. Even if it is for an exit. 

And I will say, that I wouldn't tell her things like "I'll return her when I feel like it" A judge isn't going to like that as well. 

For whatever reasons, you have established mother as custodial parent as of right now. Without a set schedule, you are giving her an enormous amount of say when you see your daughter. An agreement is key, which it sounds like you two have come to one. Now get it in writing. B/c otherwise, it's just he said/she said. 

It doesn't sound as if she sees this as temporary, I'm sorry. Maybe a counselor will help both of you navigate this the best for your daughter.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

browneyes74 said:


> Counseling is probably a good idea. Even if it is for an exit.
> 
> And I will say, that I wouldn't tell her things like "I'll return her when I feel like it" A judge isn't going to like that as well.
> 
> ...


I agree. Thanks for your input.I didn't establish her as the custodial parent. She just picked up and left. I was never violent and never shouted at her etc. I still have some hope but not much for our marriage. It is not helping that her mother has been a PITA from day one. I have, am and will support her through her degree to be a school teacher, If my daughter needs anything I will buy it if I can.

That is the best way I can show my love and I will always care for my ex even if she finds love someplace else. I love her that much.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bushman1972 said:


> Update: My ex has agreed to letting me have my girl every second weekend and odd visits to the pool or whatever.
> 
> She has also asked to be taken off our rental lease agreement. Fair enough.
> 
> ...


I take all of this back. Now I am not allowed visitation. WTF.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

What l never get about this stuff , and l'm going through it myself , is isn't she the one breaking the law , she's taken his kids?

They're the dads kids just as much as hers, yet what happens if he takes HIS kids to live somewhere else away from the marriage and treated her like that ?

Thankfully my ex and l try to keep all the bs out of it , think of m,y daughter and each others fairness . Although l do have to watch it or she always ends up with a much better deal than me and things just somehow end up coming out of my time too , never hers. But l've learn t to dong that bs on the head over time.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Bushman1972 said:


> Just got to see my daughter at the pool with my boys. I asked the ex for some alone time with my kids but she refused and stuck around.
> My daughter kept going over to her so I never got much time with her.
> I asked the eex why she had to be there and she said she thought I would abscond with my daughter! What with my 2 Sons in tow who are staying for the holidays? Makes me wan't to weep. Who has been in my wifes head? I held up my wedding ring showing her I was still loyal (She has taken her rings off) and told her I would never hurt her like that, Stupid thing is I still love the ex. I just can't turn that tap off overnight.
> Feel like weeping sometimes but have to be strong for my boys.



She doesn't have to be there , no way , do you have to be there when she has them , no.
l do know it takes time though too , to get rid of all the fk between you and iron out the bugs and snow jobs she's trying on you.
It all takes time and unfortunately that is usually at the fathers expense , as l was saying l will never get how that can be. Bs fkg laws are soooo warped . Have faith though n, you will get on top of this.
Women like her and the others around her work on the kids too , it's crazy selfish insane stuff. l'm not sure how to combat that one but hopefully people here can help with it better. 

But just wait till your alone and let it all out mate. Don't bottle it or you implode. Letting it out is very important l found.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Bushman1972 said:


> I used to surf. Surfed in Fiji and Australia all over the place. I have started swimming laps so I can look forward to a surf trip with the required fitness. So yes I have been taking your suggested steps. I live 1.5 hours from the coast to be close to my girl. But that is no big deal if I leave early and have the petrol money for the day(can be a problem). We moved out here to be close to her parents(I went along with it) now I am kinda stuck.
> 
> Thanks for your support and suggestions.



God do l hear you here. l moved out here for her and now l'm stuck here alone unless it sells. Until then l read all about everyone doing stuff but same for me , petrol petrol , to do anything 
There is a great spot l can move to if the house sells and it's still close to my daughter but it's bloody expensive though so l'm not sure how l'll go on that one.
Anyway , the surfings a great idea . Couldn't think of much that would match the take you away from it all that surfing does , good luck with that one it'll really help you.


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

And now it's time to lawyer up.. End of story. 

If she's not abiding by the agreement you came to. Game over. 
She's using your daughter as a tug of war. Drop the rope. Show her this is not a game.

My X would try to play games. I tried to explain to him that you can only bluff when a. someone else is playing with you and b. they are bluffing as well.


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

browneyes74 said:


> And now it's time to lawyer up.. End of story.
> 
> If she's not abiding by the agreement you came to. Game over.
> She's using your daughter as a tug of war. Drop the rope. Show her this is not a game.
> ...


Thanks to you all for your support. Yes I have spoken to a mate who has been put through the ringer. My ex is also talking to my brothers ex who is trying to prove him an unfit father. She is trying all this bs too. I just don't know how they turn from loving spouse to raving lunatic in 3 weeks. Yes time to "Lawyer up". Cancelled the marriage caounselling on mates advice as she would use it for a platform for further allegation, bs, whatever to solidify her case. All I wan't is too see my girl. They have been out of town for over a week now. I am guessing she is going for "Status Quo" (Not the band!) to show I have not cared for my girl and therefore the courts say she has full custody...


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

You NEED to start working the 180.

No more talk of reconciliation. Wedding ring should be off. No more talk of "I'll love her always". She sees this, feels it, and knows she can pull as much crap as she wants. The more crap she pulls that you put up with, the more respect she loses for you.

I went through this years ago. Difference was that the moment she walked out with my kid and kept him from me, I decided then and there I would NEVER be with her again. Any love I had for her was instantly dead. I hate a woman...HATE...that uses children as weapons, or feels a father is disposable and nothing more than an inconvenience once they separate.

These same women are more than willing to let some new guy she hardly knows bounce her kids up on his knee and for her to start seeing him as a "replacement father". For these kind of women, their lives would be perfect if you would just drop off the face of the earth....well, except for that child support check they still want to come in. But don't even think of trying to exercise your rights as a father!

You see, any woman capable of that is capable of so much more. It's not that she didn't have it in her, it's just that the situation has presented itself, and you are NOW seeing what kind of a woman she truly is.

Start the 180 now, get and listen to your lawyer, let the courts handle it. 

Take some following words of advice from someone who has been there, and came through it successfully:

Do not ever...EVER lose your temper in front of her or the children. She will be doing her best to push your buttons to get you to do JUST THAT. Don't do it. Don't give her what she wants. When you get angry, remember, she WANTS this to use against you later.

Set yourself and your lawyer up for success by keeping a chronological journal of everything you can remember in the past, and of every contact in the future. If you live in a "one party consent" state where only "one party" has to consent to recording phone calls or conversations (and that "one party" can be YOU), get a digital voice recorder with USB port (so you can download recordings to the computer), and have it connected to the phone for each and every conversation, and have it on you anytime you're in contact with her.

Even if you don't live in a one party state, I'd still record everything. When my ex and I split, she took off (parental abduction) with our son. I was still in a "all party consent" state, but she moved to a one party consent state. I recorded every phone call for the next year and a half while I waited on our court date. I transcribed all those recordings and brought them with me. Now...it was quite "iffy" on if I would be allowed to present them because I was in a all party consent state, even though she was in a one party consent state. But the threat of those recordings coming out in court was all that was needed.

Judge ordered us to attempt to come to an agreement one last time before he would hear our case that day. I went into a room with my lawyer, and her lawyer walked in. Her lawyer starts right up with "because of the history of abuse, we are only going to agree to supervised visitation, and....." She never got any further. My lawyer put his hand up and said "STOP, RIGHT THERE. We're tired of these games and lies. I'm going to advise you right now that my client has recorded and transcribed every phone call he has had with your client over the last 18 months, from the day they separated (with that he takes the 3" three ring binder I put together and puts it on the table in front of her). If your client continues with this line of BULL****, we will immediately proceed to trial, and will bury your client so deep it will take years for the light from planet "screwed" to reach her."

Her lawyer left to go talk to my ex. Five minutes later she was back and everything I requested (and had consistently requested over the previous 18 months)....EVERYTHING...was agreed to. I got 50/50 joint physical and legal custody. Not visitation mind you...CUSTODY. I left there a few days later, taking my son with me, who I hadn't seen in 18 months.

Not long after, when he was in school, I called the school to request records and report cards be sent to me. I was informed that she had her newest (but not the last) husband listed in school records as my son's father when she registered him. 

Don't be shocked at the lengths some women will go to in an attempt to make you nothing more than a disposable sperm donor when your existence is no longer convenient for them. These types have NO problem doing so, despite the overwhelming evidence it is seriously damaging to a kid, and certainly not in the child's best interests.


----------

